# 150 Gallon No filter help!!



## Scoop31 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just picked up a 150 gallon tank for 100 bucks!! No holes are drilled nor has an over flow. The guy selling it gave me a Little Giant 1300 GPH inline pump. But he didnt know anything about fish tanks this was just left in his house when he moved in. While out I also picked up a approx 20 Gallon plexiglass media filter box that is divided in half with a tray and bioballs underneath in one half the other half is just open Got that for 10 bucks from a landlord of a pet store that was no longer in business. But thats all I have for a filtration system. Im a carpenter and could make anything up! What would I need to do to make this work, are there any good DIY articles. Or pictures of setups so i can get some ideas? I dont want to drill my tank if possible.

Or is just worth the cash to go buy a large canister setup

I measured the sump box i got its approx 10"w x 23" L x 16" H - Is this to small for a 150G it has 2 inputs


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

> Just picked up a 150 gallon tank for 100 bucks!!


 :thumb: Congrats!!
You could either do a large canister filter like the Fluval FX5 or Eheim 2080. Or if you want to build a DIY sump I would recommend browsing thru the DIY section to get a better idea, there are several threads there of people that have built them.


----------



## shellies215 (Jan 7, 2011)

If it was me, I'd buy a large canister and a large hang on like a fluval C4 or aquaclear


----------



## Scoop31 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have spent the last 2 hours researching different systems and ideas and still havent made up my mind the whole sump thing seems like a good idea since i got that one cheap and I also have the large flow pump. Though a canister maybe the way to go. Anyone know what type of hang on overflow would work with a 150G tank? It seems like i read all different stuff about sizes for everything! Sump boxes, overflows, GPH I guess bigger is better. its just annoying because Id like to to know the minimums that should be used so I can decide if the few pieces I already have can be used or should I scrap the sump idea and go with a canister!!


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I cant help you with sumps,but if I were you I would start a thread in the D.I.Y. section,I think you would get alot more responses there,good luck.also I'll be setting up a sump in the near future so I'll be doing some reading and researching and probably asking some questions there to.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Awesome find! Enjoy the build project :thumb:


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

scoop,

Hi.... for me the best filtration to use is a sump. if you can get a hold with a 50gal tank that would be sweet for your sump. its a good idea to have atleast 1/3 the total volume of your tank for your filtration which is 45gal. you can DIY an overflow pipe so you dont need to drill holes in your tank.

try to check on this links. maybe it can help you out.

http://mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.ph ... low+design

http://mypalhs.com/forums/showthread.ph ... low+design
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=219465

guess these links will give you a good head start.

for the pipe size and flow rates visit this.
http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=205645

just follow the pipe sizes and the amount of gallons they can take... say if you have a 150gals and you want to have atleast 2x turnover rate, you can go for a 1 1/4" PVC pipe and just look for a pump that can pump not more than the amount of water your pvc can take.

rule of the thumb when using sump, always make sure pump is less powerful than your downpipe to avoid overflowing in your main tank.

i think your 1300l/h pump is not enough to have a decent turnover rate.

also for the tank that big its much more efficient to use a sump over a canister. just simply think of the medias you can put inside a sump vs canister.....


----------



## Scoop31 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for those links i was looking at spending close to 200 just for a hang on overflow. Dosent seem that hard to make one!! I have a 55 that i may use now as the sump. so this plexiglass

I have few questions that you may be able to answer

What size pump should I use? GPH

Is there a special type PVC Glue that should be used? I have the usual stuff just didnt wanna kill my fish

Is it safe to spray paint these things as i see most people have sprayed thiers?

On a tank this size should I run more then one over flow dumping into the same box? (IE Have an over flow at each corner and one or two returns in the middle of the tank.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> What size pump should I use? GPH


Assume 175 gallons in the whole system, so go for something that'll push 1000-1200 gph at 5' head.



> Is there a special type PVC Glue that should be used? I have the usual stuff just didnt wanna kill my fish


No, use the regular stuff made for PVC.



> Is it safe to spray paint these things as i see most people have sprayed thiers?


Yes, just find a plastics paint. Krylon makes one, I've use one from Rustoleum.



> On a tank this size should I run more then one over flow dumping into the same box? (IE Have an over flow at each corner and one or two returns in the middle of the tank.


Typically on a six footer, yes use two. Many overflows that I've seen are rated for 600 gph, so you'd need two. You could build one massive one, but no advantage. I like draining and returning in two spots.


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

scoop,

yeap its pretty much easy to do. just read the article carefully. if your having problems try to back read.

just to add to what sir prov356 said, before gluing the pvc all together make sure to test fit them first. try to assemble them first and try to test it before gluing them all up.

for the over flow pipes, yes you can use two pipes placed on the two corner side of your tank and only use just one pump.

so say for example, for a 150gal tank plus say a 50gal sump(est 30gal total volume of your 50gal since you will not fill it to the brim) so you have a 180gal setup.

a rio 17HF or 20HF would be a good pump to use. it is rated at 660gph @6ft and [email protected] so that more than enough to have a turnover rate of 2x.

you can use 1" pvc pipe for your overflow since a 1" pvc pipe can handle upto 660gph and since you will be installing two overflow pipes the total volume of your combined overflow would be 1200++gals. even if you use a rio 20hf you are sure that your overflow can handle it.

heres a link http://www.riopump.net/products_pumps/h ... odels.html

for pumps it would be nice if you can source out a rio pump.

just always remember to use a pipe that has a higher GPH rating compared to your pump.


----------



## Scoop31 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the pump i currently have should i stay with it?

http://franklin-electric.com/lg-aquariu ... 82507.aspx


----------



## Scoop31 (Feb 11, 2011)

and another question UV Sterilizer? Should I go with one? What size? Any ones out there decently priced?


----------



## djoverdose (Jan 7, 2011)

scoop,

your pump is fine.... just choose the right pvc pipe for your pump. with regards with the UV lamp, if you will put it outdoors its a must but if its in doors IMO no need.

currently im using a 9w UV lamp for my 150gal.


----------

